# First airbrushed jerkbait



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Well after figuring out the airbrush.here's my first airbrushed jerkbait.keep practising ill get better and more detailed.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

That's a pretty good first bait. What type of bait is it? Cotton cordell style maybe.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

It is that style.got ten of them blanks off ebay for 10 bucks.thought it be good practise for a dollar a peice.got some deep divers on the way.same style same price.eventualy id like to get some pre rapala wiggle warts blanks.seems everybody wants those costom painted

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Your fades are excellent. Nice work.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks.workin on the second bait...lookin good too!!!i better get to sellin.lol

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like you have a good touch with your airbrush. Nice subtle fades on that bait. Great job!


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks all.I'm gonna try to do a perch pattern later.ill post a pic when I'm done.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

First one of these painted.little more difficult.but i think it looks ok
Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## outcast66 (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks good to me...especially for a first!!!!!


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Finnaly did a perch

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks good.


----------

